# Need help finding Crestliner decal



## skanders01 (Aug 26, 2020)

I am in need of some replacement decals for my 1967 Crestliner 12' Sportsman restoration project. Have searched the internet for hours but can not find. Anyone out there that can help?

THanks in advance,
Kyle


----------



## eeshaw (Aug 27, 2020)

If you can find a good legible picture of the decals you can go to a sign shop and get some made. A lot of these shops do graphics that they apply to different materials. Our local shop does wraps, maybe your local shop does too?


----------

